# G5 bipro kapout



## beyond (19 Octobre 2005)

bonjour a tous, en attendant que ce satane telephone fixe se recharge pour pouvoir appeler apple, je post ce petit message car il m'arrive un truc nouveau et pas vraiment agreable, situation:
a la derniere utilisation (c'est a dire cette nuit), mon G5 bi pro tournait sans probleme, les derniers travaux se sont tres bien passe.
aujourd'hui, plus rien, j'explique, a l'alumage du G5, tout ce que j'ai c'est le ventilo qui se lance, quelques cliquetis normaux au niveau du disque dur, puis plus rien du tout, pas de bruits montrant que le disque se met au travail, pas d'image a l'ecran.
au bout d'un petit moment, le seul truc qui se passe, c'est le ventilo qui se met a tourner de plus en plus fort...jusqu'a ce que je force le G5 a s'eteindre.
j'ai tente tout ce que je trouvais a faire:
faire monter le G5 sur un autre mac en esclave en firewire, niet.
demarrer le G5 sans la derniere ram installee (la plus douteuse) niet.
demarrer a partir du cd systeme (que j'ai du entrer dans le lecteur avec la vieille technique du tronbonne car le lecteur ne s'ouvre plus par le clavier), niet.
j'ai bien sur debranche tout ce que je pouvais debrancher.
vu que le ventilo se lance, c'est donc pas un probleme d'alim, du moins je pense.
j'ai remarque un petit bouton sur la carte mere, au dessus des ventilos, serait ce un truc de diagnostique comme pour le imac?
enfin voila, sinon c'est un bipro avec 1,5 giga de ram, sous panther.
et tout allait bien jusqu'a aujourd'hui, si une idee vous traverse l'esprit, merci d'avance.
hum...il  n'est plus sous garantie.


----------



## macmarco (19 Octobre 2005)

beyond a dit:
			
		

> bonjour a tous, en attendant que ce satane telephone fixe se recharge pour pouvoir appeler apple, je post ce petit message car il m'arrive un truc nouveau et pas vraiment agreable, situation:
> a la derniere utilisation (c'est a dire cette nuit), mon G5 bi pro tournait sans probleme, les derniers travaux se sont tres bien passe.
> aujourd'hui, plus rien, j'explique, a l'alumage du G5, tout ce que j'ai c'est le ventilo qui se lance, quelques cliquetis normaux au niveau du disque dur, puis plus rien du tout, pas de bruits montrant que le disque se met au travail, pas d'image a l'ecran.
> au bout d'un petit moment, le seul truc qui se passe, c'est le ventilo qui se met a tourner de plus en plus fort...jusqu'a ce que je force le G5 a s'eteindre.
> ...





A propos de la RAM, sur un bipro il faut qu'elle soit installée de façon égale pour chaque processeur, il me semble, est-ce que c'est le cas ?
As-tu essayé les raccourcis au démarrage ?


----------



## beyond (20 Octobre 2005)

il te semble bien, pour la ram, et c'est le cas.
par contre, meme si avec un rapide coup d'oeil a la liste, je pense avoir tout tente, merci quand meme pour ce lien, le genre de lien tres utile qu'on trouve jamais quand on en a besoin, je le colle dans mes favoris.
apres appel au centre technique d'apple et description des symptomes, le technicien est presque sur que le probleme vient de la carte mere, qui est probablement foutue.
il m'a oriente vers un centre agree ou je dois emmener le g5 demain pour un devis, et la, ouille, ca va faire mal, mais bon, faut ce qu'il faut.
deja environ une semaine rien que pour le devis, ca va etre dur.


----------



## macmarco (20 Octobre 2005)

Aïe, désolé ! :sick:

Pas glop...


----------



## beyond (20 Octobre 2005)

c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire, mais bon je vais tacher de rester positif, mon portefeuille va se payer un bon regime, et mon g5 va se retrouver avec une carte mere toute neuve, en esperant que ce soit ca, et qu'il n'y ait pas autre chose, sinon la ca va devenir tres dur...


----------



## Dodgedav (20 Octobre 2005)

Salut,

J ai exactement le meme probleme que toi depuis hier soir, je jouais à world of warcraft puis freeze de l'image avec aucune possibilité de faire quelque chose, je shutdown au niveau de l unité centrale puis je rallume le G5bipro et un bel écran noir (sans le boiiing) et apres 2mn les ventilos se lachent et je suis obligé de l eteindre.

J ai aussi essayé le mode target avec mon iMac G3 mais rien à faire.

Si qq un peut nous aider ce serait cool.

Merci


----------



## Crismac (20 Octobre 2005)

beyond a dit:
			
		

> j'ai remarque un petit bouton sur la carte mere, au dessus des ventilos, serait ce un truc de diagnostique comme pour le imac?



Sur mon G4 j'ai eu quelque chose d'approchant. la seule chose qui fonctionné c'était le bouton d'allumage qui s'éclairé puis plus rien. J'ai appuyé sur ce fameux petit bouton et c'est reparti.
Ca m'est arrivé deux fois, en trois ans.

A essayé sur le G5 sait-on jamais.


----------



## beyond (20 Octobre 2005)

crismac, si on parle bien du meme bouton, c'est le bouton pour le reset, et le truc confirme par le technicien apple, c'est que ce bouton, si on le touche c'est une fois pendant environ 15 secondes mais surtout jamais deux fois, une fois et une seule, sinon probleme.
mais mon blem ne vient helas pas de ca.
moi je pense que c'est bien la carte mere.
au plus j'en disais au techno d'apple, au plus il me confirmait que ca ressemblait a des symptomes d'un blem de carte mere.
dodgedav, si tu peux, tu devrait essayer de booter avec le cd systeme, a moins que ce soit vraiment comme moi, que tu ne puisse meme plus ouvrir le lecteur...
il te reste (helas) la soluce du coup de fil a apple, apres un long moment d'attente en leur expliquant bien ce qui se passe, tu seras fixe.
pour moi le type a ete clair, surtout que j'ai commence par un bilan complet de la  situation (sans lui laisser en placer une), et si c'est comme moi, commence a preparer psychologiquement ton banquier, c'est pas noel mais tu va deja faire un gros cadeau a apple.
je compatis, moi je suis degoute.


----------



## Dodgedav (20 Octobre 2005)

Salut,

Pas possible d ouvrir le lecteur, ni la souris ni le clavier ne sont actifs.
Un technicien au luxembourg m'a mentioné carte mere ou carte graphique pour mon probleme.

Quel n° as tu appelé en France?

Merci


----------



## ReggySan (20 Octobre 2005)

Le bouton dont vous parlez sur la carte mère c'est le bouton reset, et d'après tout ce que j'ai toujours lu ça ne coute rien d'essayer un reset sur la carte mère pendant les fameuses 15 secondes de pression mais surtout il faut retirer la RAM rajoutée avant de faire ça.

Sinon bon courage, j'espère que mon Imac ne va pas s'amuser à me planter une merde pareille un jour ...


----------



## beyond (20 Octobre 2005)

le numero que j'ai appele c'est le numero du service technique apple:
0825 888 024
mais je ne sais pas ou ca se situe car le technicien qui m'a repondu est belge, alors meme pas sur que ce soit en france.
reggysan, pourquoi dis tu qu'il faut enlever la ram rajouter avant, et surtout, qu'entends tu par la?
tu parles de la ram qui n'etait pas fourni avec le mac d'origine?
quest ce que ca donne si on fait reset avec toute la ram dedans?


----------



## Dodgedav (21 Octobre 2005)

Pour mon info c est ds les combien une carte mere?


----------



## beyond (21 Octobre 2005)

helas, le technicien apple n'a pas pu etre precis, mai son estimation tournait autour des 700 ou 800 euros...peut etre moins, ca fait mal hein?
surtout de bon matin, desole de te dire ca comme ca.


----------



## Dodgedav (21 Octobre 2005)

vache ca calme


----------



## beyond (21 Octobre 2005)

ouais, au pire le prix d'un emac, mais bon, faut se dire que le g5 aura une carte toute neuve.
c'est pas neglegeable le jour de la revente.
mais c'est clair que je m'en serais bien passe, l'avoir la a cote de moi sans pouvoir l'allumer, j'ai un peu les boules.
cela dit, comme tu le disais plus haut, c'est  peut etre seulement la carte video, probablement moins cher, y a plus qu'a esperer.
reponse dans une semaine si tout va bien.
des que j'en sais plus, je te le dis.
courage.


----------



## Dodgedav (21 Octobre 2005)

Pareil, reponse courant de la semaine, je viens de le deposer pour reparation. Si c est la carte graphique je saute de joie la mienne etait pourrie, si c est la carte mere je pleurs, revenir à mon iMacg3 pendant la reparation c est lourd


----------



## Dodgedav (25 Octobre 2005)

Salut,

Pour moi c est un des processeurs qui est mort, EUR590 pour la piece et main d'oeuvre.
Mon bi-pro 1.8 n'a que 18 mois, ca fait mal.

A+


----------



## beyond (11 Novembre 2005)

wow carrement un proc, sur que ca doit faire mal surtout a 18 mois.
je remonte ce post juste pour vous raconter la suite des evenements (comme si ca suffisait pas, ca aurait ete trop beau)
il y a deux jours, j'ai recupere le g5 avec sa carte toute neuve, j'arrive chez moi, je passe plusieures heures a tout reinstaller, deux jours de travail se passent sans probleme et de nouveau:
freeze et plus rien!!!!!!!!!
ca devient lourd!
si je me retenais pas, je serais grossier!
bon, soyons lucide, ce matin apres une nuit de sommeil, le g5 a bien voulu me refaire un dong, et il m'a meme montre la pomme sur fond gris avant de freezer...
j'y comprends rien mais ca evolu.
je vais le laisser souffler et ce soir, hop par suprise, je tente un allumage.
qu'est ce qu'on se marre, c'est vrai quoi, j'ai que ca a faire moi, de jouer a demarre demarre pas avec ce mac...
a bientot.


----------



## ReggySan (12 Novembre 2005)

donc si je comprends bien pour mon G5 vous me conseillez la apple care ?


----------



## Jack Dell (13 Novembre 2005)

comme dit dans un autre fil que j'ai lancé, en appuyant brievement sur le bouton de reset de la PMU, mon PM Bi pro à redemarré ( voir demarrage PM recalcitrant), mais je ne sais pas pourquoi !
Si cela peut aider...


----------



## beyond (14 Novembre 2005)

merci jack, pour ton aide mais helas, la manip a ete testee sans resultat.
pour l'instant, le g5 est retourne a l'apple center, le plus surprenant (pour l'instant) c'est que le responsable qui m'a recu dit qu'il a deja vu un cas similaire (deux cartes meres qui foirent a la suite), et maintenant il commence a evoquer un probleme d'alimentation...
je vais rester zen, voir s'ils s'en sortent et si je recupere mon g5, en esperant que ce sera pour plus de deux jours de fonctionnement.
mais si ca recoince, la je vais me facher, et regler ca directement avec apple, ca coutera probablement cher en telephone mais il semblerait qu'apple soit tres attentive sur le sav des apple center, j'en veux pour preuve que mon ancienne carte mere est partie pour apple, en vue d'un examen et diagnostique.
et m'expliquant ca, le mec du magasin n'avait pas l'air super a l'aise, il leur etait arrive une fois de deconner sur une reparation avec commande d'une grosse piece pour rien, et ca s'etait plutot mal passe (gros soufflon)
donc si ce centre me fait une deuxieme reparation foireuse, je vais negocier direct avec apple car j'en ai marre d'attendre apres mon g5.
le dualcore ne serait pas aussi cher et avec une ram compatible, je serai deja en train de calculer ma commande.
enfin, wait and see.


----------

